# Nice little homestead Northern NH Ham friendly



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

This was my first home.The Ex hub and I bought it for $42,000 in 1982. I just came across the listing by accident yesterday and can't believe how nostalgic I felt. It's a beautiful location and holds lots of memories. Wish I could buy it back just to have it still. Would love to think of some homesteader buying it and making it into a nice small farm. I had chickens there but I worked full time and always regretted not being able to enjoy it to it's full potential. Seemed weekends were spent just recovering from the work week, cleaning and washing clothes ready for the week to come.

http://www.veranicommercial.com/listing/Berlin/NH/real-estate/2815018

We were radio hams and I can see the 3 element beam is still on the roof. Fantastic take off and reception!

Ex hub was disabled. the house is set up for wheelchair manoverabilty.

The place needs updating. Has the same fridge, stove and bathroom fixtures that were there when we bought it! My friend and I put up that wallpaper that's still in the bathroom! Lord, I poured over the wall paper books for weeks trying to make up my mind  We had little money so it was a big thing to be able to put up some new wallpaper. 

Spectacular views from the house and deck. Looking out over 3/4 of a million acres of national forest. Can see all the way to Quebec, Canada to the north and the Green Mountains of Vermont to the west. It would be great for someone who works from home. Not much work in the area. The paper mill was in full production when I was ther. Most guys worked either in the mill or in the woods ( logging). I used to work at the local nursing home and then the Androscoggin Valley Hospital about 5 miles away. 

It snows a lot so 4 wheel drive is a must. But the road is plowed by the town.

Cross country skiing from the door, plus miles and miles of trails. Beautiful Androscoggin River for fishing and boating. Fantastic lakes and scenery. 

Mt. Washington with it's famous weather observatory is about 16 miles south. The highest wind speed in the world recorded up there.

Here's a video I found on you tube. Gives a real nice tour of the town and surounding area.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv1kxA4QpkU[/ame]

I have the farm of my dreams here in Va but this just made me so homesick. I emigrated there from England and lived there for ten years. The longest I've lived in one place since I came to the US.

Sure hope someone buys it and loves it.

Oh English is almost a second language. Most folks are French/Canadian, they speak a uniqe french dialect. Still find myself slipping into it when speaking the the sick or elderly  Since I had to use it a lot at work.


Pauline


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Everything seems good except the taxes!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, I'd forgotten how high the taxes are there. Though there is no sales tax. 

P.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I have never seen so much paneling in one house. Wow taxes are high. You would have to have $ to afford that.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, that paneling about drove me bonkers. Very depressing to live with. I wasn't very handy back then. Now, I would whip that stuff out in a heartbeat.

Can't remember what the taxes were. I know I made $4.75 an hour and Hub got about $800 a month disability. Things were very tight.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

While property taxes are high, the overall tax burden in NH is some of the lowest in the country.

My grandmother was originally from Berlin. Would be such a nice town if some jobs came back. There's always talk of new companies moving in, but they never pan out.

Shame. It could be a great place.


----------

